# Define "sexy' for my 6 year old



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

My daughter came home from school and said that she feels 'sexy'. I asked what sexy meant and she didn't know, but would like a definition. Does anyone have a good explanation?


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

If she knows what sex is, I guess I'd say sexy means good-looking in a way that makes other people want to have sex with you. (If she doesn't know what sex is, maybe it's time to tell her, so she doesn't go around using words like "sexy" inappropriately.)


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd just tell DS that it's something that he will understand when he is older. Some things one really does need to figure out for oneself.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I would say that it means that someone feels attractive or interesting, that is the second meaning of it in the Merriam-Webster free online dictionary and it seems to be the way many people use it.


----------



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

Just don't tell her it means "beautiful". That's what my mom told me, and I ran around telling everyone that my baby doll was sexy. :lol


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

My DD told me i was sexy a few months ago (she's 4). Think she overheard it on a bus...crazy.

Anyway, she knows what sex is (in the context of "how you get a baby in your tummy") because we had her sister last June and she asked all about it then. I told her that sexy REALLY means "someone i want to make a baby with" but in OUR CULTURE for some weird reason people use "sexy" to mean fun/exciting/beautiful/attractive/risque/delicious. We talked about it and decided until she was old enough to be able to know for sure WHAT the word would mean in a given context she shouldn't use it. It's not a "swear" or anything, but she doesn't use it.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoBecGo*
> 
> My DD told me i was sexy a few months ago (she's 4). Think she overheard it on a bus...crazy.
> 
> Anyway, she knows what sex is (in the context of "how you get a baby in your tummy") because we had her sister last June and she asked all about it then. I told her that sexy REALLY means "someone i want to make a baby with" but in OUR CULTURE for some weird reason people use "sexy" to mean fun/exciting/beautiful/attractive/risque/delicious. We talked about it and decided until she was old enough to be able to know for sure WHAT the word would mean in a given context she shouldn't use it. It's not a "swear" or anything, but she doesn't use it.


I like this! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoBecGo*
> 
> My DD told me i was sexy a few months ago (she's 4). Think she overheard it on a bus...crazy.
> 
> Anyway, she knows what sex is (in the context of "how you get a baby in your tummy") because we had her sister last June and she asked all about it then. I told her that sexy REALLY means "someone i want to make a baby with" but in OUR CULTURE for some weird reason people use "sexy" to mean fun/exciting/beautiful/attractive/risque/delicious. We talked about it and decided until she was old enough to be able to know for sure WHAT the word would mean in a given context she shouldn't use it. It's not a "swear" or anything, but she doesn't use it.


That's perfect! Thank you very much.


----------

